# The Dangers Of Rearing



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I thought this was a really well put together video about the dangers of rearing


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I learned this lesson when I was young, I saw a girl killed by a chronic rearer. There was a bunch of us going out for a ride, this girl's horse went up, over and fell on her. I still will never forget the blood coming out her ears.


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

That's awful. 

I was riding in a overcrowded ring the other day when my horse spooked another horse which then spooked my horse causing it to rear. In all the commotion of the situation, I made the mistake of picking up contact instead of sending her forward... needless to say the instructor was not too pleased. Definitely won't make that mistake again, yikes.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I've learned my lesson. Our horses buck and rear in the pasture, and we have small dirt hills from digging are arena. My horse was standing on one and reared, where he lost his balance and fell back landing on his head and neck. He got up fine, but I only could imagine what would happen if it was me under him.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

I really love when people who have NO clue what they're doing (no horse sense what so ever) post pictures of themselves teaching their horse to rear and you can see the whip in the corner of the picture.'But he's playing with me!!!' How long before you get injured idiot?


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

MsBHavin said:


> I really love when people who have NO clue what they're doing (no horse sense what so ever) post pictures of themselves teaching their horse to rear and you can see the whip in the corner of the picture.'But he's playing with me!!!' How long before you get injured idiot?


Yes!!! I have friends who think it's cute to teach the horses to rear. It blows my mind that people can be so foolish and reckless. Oh, but he only does it when he's not under saddle... I DON'T CARE! It's still a stupid thing to do. People like that shouldn't own horses.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Would it boggle your mind further if I told you it was a stallion they were teaching to rear?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm just not a fan of trick training in general. I was asked recently why I didn't keep up with any of Jackson's 'cute' tricks after I bought him... because they're hard on his joints, because they give an 'out' if he doesn't want to do what is asked, because he is a working animal and I don't want to risk him or someone else getting hurt. I'm just so, so glad he wasn't taught to rear. He's an amazing horse, but I would have turned tail and ran in a SECOND if that was one of his 'cute tricks'.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Brilliant video.

I'll admit, I want to teach my horse tricks, but that extends only to 'smiling', nodding etc. Bowing is unnatural and can injure the horse. Rearing is ridiculously dangerous. Why would anyone teach an animal that is already dangerous in its own right to be more dangerous? That's like giving a mass murderer a rocket launcher, all it does it add to their arsenal. Although I sincerely doubt any horse causes injury intentionally... But I wish some of them would when they are with certain people...


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

would you teach a horse to buck? no. why teach them to rear?

if you think getting bucked off hurts, try having 1,500# crush you... yeah _real_ cute..


----------



## Wheatermay (Aug 22, 2011)

There r two ladies around here that do it. One "shows" off in parades. Lets her horse rear up constantly through town, while everyone elses horses are getting spooked about it. The other is a younger girl. She thinks its cool. But she sold a pony that she had taught to rear as "child safe".... She asks if I want to ride her horses, and I honestly DO NOT want to. I am scared I'll do the cue she uses to have them rear by accident! I spent all last summer training my gelding NOT to rear! It took a month or two to get it out of him. And I havent had a probelem since. I will NOT let anyone else ride him! I know how to react when and if he does, but it isnt something I want him to do. I ALMOST sold him bc of it, before a trainer stepped up and helped me. He helped me for one day, and it's been almost a year since he has reared for ANY reason. I think it's just a stupid risk. What if you sell the horse and the new owner accidently cues it to rear,, and then unbalances the horse? If it's a beginner or novice rider chances are they will be crushed... I infuriates me! I'm with you!!!


----------



## AnalisaParalyzer (Apr 25, 2012)

when i was 12, a girl i knew had a flipper named fortune. he didnt want to go over a jump one day, wentup, and over. broke both her legs just under the knee, and crushed part of his skull i. she drug her body to lay next to him and stroke his broken forehead as he died. His screams and her sobs are forever etched i the most fearful parts of me. none of my horses rear. and when i get one that does, he has 30 days to prove he can be *mostly* broken of it until hes set out to pasture permanently.



a horse never stops being a flipper.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We had a pony for years (36 when he died) that had been taught to rear by his first owner, a teenage boy, who fancied himself as the Lone ranger doing Hi Ho Silver. He sold him when he reared out of habit and landed on a man standing by the side of him, fracturing his skull. 
I will say that he was perfectly balanced and never went over but he learnt to do when he was asked to stand still but didn't want too so it had become an avoidance thing with him - Ok for an experienced rider to deal with but anyone not knowing how to ride a rear could easily have pulled him over on top of them. He was an otherwise really great pony that won a lot of prizes but that one vice made him too high risk to ever be called anything other than a problem.


----------

